

Soyuz T-13:  reconquering a dead space station - jonmrodriguez
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soyuz_T-13#Salvaging_Salyut_7

======
pc2g4d
Account linked from the Wikipedia article:
[http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/09/the-little-known-
sovi...](http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/09/the-little-known-soviet-
mission-to-rescue-a-dead-space-station/)

------
sgt101
Amazing! I had no idea at all!

Is it real? Why are there no movies?

Talk about heroic....

